# D&D in Orlando, Florida



## GlabromTheUnspoken (May 20, 2004)

Hello I'm looking for a game or a few others who wish to start one. My D&D experience isn't exactly vast so at least one or two people who have played for awhile would help. If your intrested send me a email   
GlabromTheUnspoken "at" hotmail "dot" com


----------



## Morpheus (May 23, 2004)

GlabromTheUnspoken said:
			
		

> Hello I'm looking for a game or a few others who wish to start one. My D&D experience isn't exactly vast so at least one or two people who have played for awhile would help. If your intrested send me a email
> GlabromTheUnspoken "at" hotmail "dot" com




 Glabrom,

  We have a group in Brandon which is about 45 mins to an hour away from Orlando depending on where you live. We play every other Saturday and in the Dawnforge world by FFG. The PCs are currently 3rd level. If you are interested, just reply to this thread and I'll take a look.


----------

